
Need help with pokemon go account recovery - justamom
My account was hijacked somehow, they changed the email address associated with it.
Nobody has the password for the account or tried to login into the gmail from a different device.<p>Suddenly I couldn&#x27;t login.<p>I contacted support and they&#x27;re saying that a different email address is linked to it. I sent them screenshots of their own emails with my trainer name and email address together, but they said they couldn&#x27;t help me . I know what is the new gmail address as it&#x27;s the same as the trainer nickname.<p>It&#x27;s not possible as I didn&#x27;t change it. I don&#x27;t know how it&#x27;s possible.<p>I can only suspect what happened.<p>My password is not easy to guess, no real words.<p>No Google security alerts about a new device accessing my email address.<p>My 10 yo son is very upset about it.<p>Please let me know if you can help me.<p>Trying to post this in ask
======
justamom
Obviously I'll pay for the help

